# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Pil / Bruine menstruatie / zwanger / ben de weg kwijt!

## Anoniempje1111

*Hallo 

Ik ben 17 jaar, en ik heb nog nooit sex gehad. Wel veel gezoend enzo,gevingerd,afgetrokken whatevern  

Laatst heeft een jongen mij gevingerd, niet zo heel lang, en maar met 1 vinger, en ik HOOP niet met voorvocht/of sperma. 

Ik was heel bang dat ik zwanger was. Heb zojuist op wat sites gezien, dat je van vingeren niet zwanger kunt worden, ook als er sperma aan zat, want als een jongen klaar komt, dan moet hij in je klaar komen enzo, en een hele lading sperma vrij laten, en moet je zowat de been in zijn nek hebben liggen.

Dus heb na 60 uur de after morning pil gehad, omdat ik zo bang was om het te zijn.

Dus ik ben nog maagd, maar toch ben ik nog steeds bang dat ik zwanger ben.
En van iemand anders heb ik gehoord, dat als je tampons gebruikt geen maagd meer bent   moet ik me nou kapot lachen om die opmerking   

Ik heb ook een bloed test gedaan, en een urine test,en zeiden dat alles goed was, maar kunnen ze zo ook zien dat ik zwanger ben of niet ? 

Dat die jongen mij gevingerd heeft, is nu 3 weken geleden. 

Ik ben gelukkig afgelopen woensdag ongesteld geworden, Dus voor het eerst aan de pil begonnen, en dat is nu 4 dagen. Maar ben het heel weinig.
Maar! het is bruinig, er zat wel wat bloed doorheen, maar het word steeds meer bruin, en ik ben zo bang dat ik zwanger ben. Waarom is mijn bloed bruin ? en ik weet niet zeker of er rood tussen zat, volgensmij wel een beetje. 

De dokter vroeg nog of ik anders ongesteld was, maar dat wist ik niet, maar nu dus wel, door het bruine. Hoe kan de dokter dat zien ? 

Ik slik de pil sinds afgelopen woensdag dus, komt het door de pil ? dat ik een bruine afscheiding heb ? ik weet het echt niet meer. 

Heeft iemand veel informatie hierover, en mij gerust kan stellen dat ik niet zwanger ben. 

Want ben zo bang, en onzeker, en ik wil niet zwanger zijn. 

Weet gewoon echt niet wat ik moet doen.   

En nou weet ik dus ook niet of ik juist wel ongesteld ben of niet. 

Groetjes anoniempje, 17
*

----------


## Anoniempje1111

*sorry nog! wat een verhaal! :s*

----------


## Anoniempje1111

*waarom reageert er niemand*

----------


## mik81

Haai haai,

Ik denk dat je je niet druk hoeft te maken. als je ongesteld bent geworden ben je zeer waarschijnlijk niet zwanger. die kans is zo ontzettend klein. En dat het nu anders is kan inderdaad door de pil komen. Je lichaam moet even wennen aan die hormonen. Je hebt daarbij ook nog eens de morning after pil genomen. Dus dat je zwanger bent is echt zeer onwaarschijnlijk.

Echter weet ik uit ervaring dat als je er teveel mee bezig bent, dat je cyclus ook kan veranderen. Je kunt dus ook door alle stress een andere menstruatie krijgen. Probeer dus gewoon te ontspannen en doe nadat je ongesteld bent geweest nog 1 test, om jezelf gerust te stellen. Is die negatief, dan lijkt mij dat een reden om alle zorgen van je af te zetten.

Hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt, 

Groetjes Maaike

----------


## Anoniempje1111

> Haai haai,
> 
> Ik denk dat je je niet druk hoeft te maken. als je ongesteld bent geworden ben je zeer waarschijnlijk niet zwanger. die kans is zo ontzettend klein. En dat het nu anders is kan inderdaad door de pil komen. Je lichaam moet even wennen aan die hormonen. Je hebt daarbij ook nog eens de morning after pil genomen. Dus dat je zwanger bent is echt zeer onwaarschijnlijk.
> 
> Echter weet ik uit ervaring dat als je er teveel mee bezig bent, dat je cyclus ook kan veranderen. Je kunt dus ook door alle stress een andere menstruatie krijgen. Probeer dus gewoon te ontspannen en doe nadat je ongesteld bent geweest nog 1 test, om jezelf gerust te stellen. Is die negatief, dan lijkt mij dat een reden om alle zorgen van je af te zetten.
> 
> Hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt, 
> 
> Groetjes Maaike






*Hey bedankt voor je reactie!

Ik ben er inderdaad teveel mee bezig, maar het zit me gewoon dwars.
En je kunt toch niet zwanger worden door een vinger, en het was ook maar heel even, en heel snel, om zwanger te worden moet je je been wel in zn nek leggen haha, of zoiets, maar het zit in me hoofd. 

En een test halen durf ik niet, stel dat iemand me ziet.

Ik neem gewoon het risico.

Ik ging alleen net naar de wc, en veegde het af zeg maar, en er zat bruin in me string, zon klontje, met een soort rare sperma kleur erbij. Vind het gewoon zo raar.
En toen ik ongesteld was, was het bruin, en maar een klein beetje sliertjes bloed, ben gewoon heel bang.

wel bedankt voor je reactie! 

En de MAP had ik na 60 uur genomen, kon nog wel. maar goed.

xx
*

----------


## Nikky278

Om zwanger te worden hoef je niet met je benen in zijn nek hoor, maar als jullie geen sex hebben gehad hoef je je inderdaad absoluut niet druk te maken. Het kan er nog altijd niet in vliegen  :Wink: 
Dat bruine is waarschijnlijk gewoon wat afscheiding, niks om je zorgen over te maken. Heeft iedereen wel eens (gehad). 

Dus niet te druk maken, komt allemaal goed.

Xx

----------


## meiss

Hee!
Ik ben echt al maximaal 4 jaar ongesteld, en bij mij is het nog steeds niet regelmatig.
Er zit bij mij soms wel 3 maande tussen voordat ik het weer word.
Raar , maar ikkan er ook verder niks aan verandren.
Ik was er ook al voor nar de dokter geweest..want de ene keer was ik het dus echt amper, had ik alleen last van bruine afscheiding, en geen echt rood bloed zoals het hoort te zijn.
De dokter stelde me gerust, hij zei dat het niet te maken had met dat je later problemen kan krijgen met zwanger raken enzo, maar de ene keer ben je gewoon bijna niet ongesteld, en dan heb je dus bruine afscheiding (dat is beetje oud bloed).
Dan benje het dus gewoon bijna niet.
En als je rood bloed heb, dan benje het wel heel goed.
Soms zwaar, het is maar net hoe het bij jou is .
Maar dat iemand tegen jou had gezegd dat je van tampons geen maagd meer ben, dat is onzin.
Je bent pas ontmaagd als een jongen met zijn penis in jou vagina is geweest.
Het kan wel zo zijn dat het maagdenvlies scheurt als je een tampon erinschuift.. maar daar hoef je niets van de voelen, want dat vliesje is zo vreselijk dun.
Ik hoop dat je hier iets aan heb..
Maar als je er nog steeds niet zeker van ben, zou ik gewoon een afspraak maken bij de dokter! 
Die weet het natuurlijk het allerbeste! 
Kusjes Meis

----------


## snipper

hallo meiden! Kijk eens op wikipedia 
http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maagdenvlies
Het maagdenvlies is eigenlijk helemaal geen echt vlies!

----------


## liesjee

hallo,
ik ben gister gevingerd door een jongen,, en zijn lul kwam amper in me echt bijna niet, maar ik zit niet aan de pil, en vanochten kwam ik er achter dat ik bloed had verloren, heb ook pijn in me buik en ben misselijk
ik ben nu toch niet zwanger??

kan iemand alsjeblieft antwoord geven op mij vraag, ben er namelijk erg bang voor

groetjes lisa

----------


## Sylvia93

hooi,

zolang die jongen niet echt in je is klaargekomen is er weinig kans dat je zwanger zou zijn, je kan wel zwanger worden van voorvocht maar uit je verhaal lijkt het er niet op,
zoiezo merk je na 1/2 dagen er niks van dat je zwanger bent en je zei ook dat je bloed hebt verloren, was dit de eerste x dat een jongen met zn lul in je kwam? zo ja kan dat gwoon komen doordat je zogezegde "maagdenvlies" (lees bovenstaande berichten geen echt vlies) een beetje gescheurd is daardoor kun je bloed verliezen, en heb je een vaste cyclus? weet je wanneer je ongesteld moet worden? als je dat weet moet je dus afwachten totdat je ongesteld wordt, wordt je dan niet ongesteld, is het een aanrader om een test te kopen...
suc6 :Wink:

----------

